# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديثات جديدة لاجهزة SAMSAT 1400 2400 5300 بتاريخ 08-01-2019

## mohamed73

تحديثات جديدة لاجهزة SAMSAT 1400 2400 5300 بتاريخ 08-01-2019   
تثبيت beoutQ
تثبيت سيرفر VANILLA  SAMSAT HD 1400 SAMSAT HD 1400 20 10 2018 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-06 19:59:19 FIX VANILLA SERVER  SAMSAT HD 1400 08 01 2019 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2019-01-08 17:49:39 1-FIX VANILLA 2-FIX BEOUTQ    SAMSAT HD 1400 SUPER SAMSAT HD 1400 SUPER 20 10 2018 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-06 19:59:31 FIX VANILLA SERVER  SAMSAT HD 1400 SUPER 02 01 2019 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2019-01-02 14:41:44 FIX BEOUTQ  SAMSAT HD 1400 SUPER 08 01 2019 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2019-01-08 17:51:37 1-FIX VANILLA  2-FIX BEOUTQ    SAMSAT HD 2400 SAMSAT HD 2400 20 10 2018 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-06 19:59:05 FIX VANILLA SERVER  SAMSAT HD 2400 02 01 2019 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2019-01-02 14:39:23 FIX BEOUTQ  SAMSAT HD 2400 08 01 2019 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2019-01-08 17:54:33 1-FIX VANILLA  2-FIX BEOUTQ    SAMSAT HD 5300 SAMSAT HD 5300 20 10 2018 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-06 19:59:45 FIX VANILLA SERVER  SAMSAT HD 5300 02 01 2019 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2019-01-02 14:37:32 FIX BEOUTQ  SAMSAT HD 5300 08 01 2019 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2019-01-08 17:56:25 1-FIX VANILLA  2-FIX BEOUTQ

----------

